# Question on Porting



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I am looking for suggestions on sending my daughters new shotgun barrel to get ported and the forcing cone reemed out. My gunsmith suggest ballistic products, anyone else try this place? It has a crio treated barrel but it should be still possible with todays carbide bits. Magnum


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

What make and model gun? In the midwest we have a darn good smith that does some of the best custom work on sporting shotguns."Pat Laib" check his website.One of the best if not the best in the country is Tom Wilkinson,he does 90% of the best shotgunners in the country which includes the All Americans.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

PS~

Curious,why do you want it ported? Does she shoot competion?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Benelli ultra light is the gun and she shoots limited competion 1-2 a year. She goes through about 3000 to 4000 rounds a year. Thanks for the reply I'll check into it. Magnum


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

Porting it is generally agreed is a waste of money. Its affect in reducing felt recoil is negligible as is its reduction in barrel rise during recoil.

It has been written by knowledgeable people that forcing cone lengthening be done only when accompanied by back boring. By itself lengthening the forcing cone will have little effect on reducing felt recoil but may slightly improve patterns.

Three things will reduce felt recoil: Increase the weight of the gun, reduce the velocity and weight of the shot and change the dimensions of the stock to fit the size and shape of the shooter. This allows the shooter to use the correct shooting form (stance, gun mount, body posture) that reduces felt recoil and offers the best chance of shooting well.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hate ported guns....... deafening


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the comments. I agree the ported guns are alot louder. My gunsmith sure thinks that lengthening the forcing cone does help recoil. I may try that. Magnum


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

mag,

Does she shoot trap? what event or all three? Another thought if recoil is an issue and she really likes the sport,trade.Consider the beretta,forcing cones on the newer version are lengthend from the factory and the semi gas cycling minimizes felt recoil.

My .02


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

She has shot a few beretta's she didn't like them, I tried spoon feeding her into a 3901. Too no prevail. She loves this gun I just think the recoil could be tamed a bit. She shot a few 391's as well she is like her old man nothing fits like a Benelli. Magnum.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

P.S to answer your question, she shoots trap every monday, skeet every other tuesday, 5 stand nearly every thursday and sunday from may through Augest. Then she hunts 4-5 days a week till usually after thanksgiving. She shoots alot. I have the cast and drop set perfect. She shoots it very well. Magnum


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

To which recoil effect does your daughter object, cheek or shoulder?

Rollin


----------

